# Cavs' West arrested in Maryland



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> UPPER MARLBORO, Md. -- Cleveland Cavaliers guard Delonte West was arrested Thursday after officers pulled him over for speeding on a motorcycle while carrying two loaded handguns and a loaded shotgun in a guitar case.
> 
> Prince George's County police spokeswoman Sgt. Michelle Reedy said Friday the Cleveland Cavaliers player was arrested about 10 p.m. Thursday.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Maybe Delonte just misunderstood when LeBron told him that he had to work on his shooting under pressure?


----------

